# Worcestershire - Missing Sheltie Please Help



## Guest

DogLost.co.uk - SPENCER's Lost Dog Poster

Cross posted from Facebook. Help this lovely lady get her dog back.



> Michelle Williams
> Hi all this is where I last saw spencer. Its a few hundred yards west of Strensham, Worcestershire. He was running in a southerly direction across fields. At the top of the photo you can see the Strensham services on the north bound M5. He slipped his collar about 4:30 6/05/11 and ran thro the lorry park and on to a service road which runs along side the M5. At the end of this service road he turned right towards Hill Croome. He went several hundred yards along this road and turned into a field with 2 large metal gates at the entrance and 2 large stone blocks 4-5 ft cubes. He ran along the track (south) to 2 gates 1 facing west the other facing south, this is where I lost sight of him. Michelle and me walks in each direction, to Strensham village spoke to 2 very nice ladies with 2 labs and a man siting in his front garden. Other than that no one else around. We returned to the car walking round the edge of the fields. Then drove to the houses we could see across the fields (west). (This is the shortened version). Then went home and started contacting as many people as we could.





> A 2.5 year old Tri sheltie has been lost near Strensham M5 services, he slipped his collar on his way from his old home in south west to new home in Wrexham,
> If you can help or see him please contact Michele Williams on 07817568341 or 01978 844001


Please help this beautiful boy get home.


----------



## Guest

BUMP

Please put your status on facebook, post emails around. Do anything you can as the weather the night he went missing was not good and everyone wants his safe return.


----------



## mickyb

Any news yet?


----------



## Guest

Spencer is still missing.

Yesterday (the 9th) Spencers owner met up with "Animal search UK" and had camera crews from I believe channel 4 news following them on their search for Spencer.

2 others did door to door in the Lowere & Upper Strensham area with flyers.

Here is the update by the owner.



> Michelle Williams
> Im sorry im late getting on here everyone but this is a brief description of what happened today....
> met the amazing "Animal search UK" teams then had the camera crew filming us, me, Lucy, Sandy went in the car to do door to door with the flyers & to speak to the people in Lowere & Upper Strensham. We also went to a small industrial estate where a Gentleman told us he saw spencer on Friday at 4.30pm'sh so that was as soon as we lost him. Tom, & the search team, went with Marc covering other areas & the sniffer dog covered some areas where Spencer was lost but no joy as there was too many smells about. Me, Lesley, Michelle & Mother are going again in the morning to meet up at 10.30 @ North bound M5 Service station & the ITV Central News are covering the story in hope to helps us. A Jounalist also spoke to us from Worcester News with an emailed picture of spencer so they are covering the newspaper. So, I will keep you all informed again tomorrow & hopefully with some better news .


Log in | Facebook


----------



## Guest

Bump for Spencer


----------



## Lulus mum

SO hoping that he is found-you all must be so worried
Maureen


----------



## Guest

Its not my dog but a lovely friend. Everyone in the sheltie show scene is involved now, Jan moody has contributed to the search too.

He's still missing but everyone is crossing their fingers hoping hes found.


----------



## Guest

There is a confirmed sighting of Spencer and members of rescue and Sheltie breed clubs are trying to find him by keeping the area quiet and only having women as he doesnt like men.

A local news has covered his story.
Huge search launched for missing Spencer (From Worcester News)

We are praying Spencer is found safe.


----------



## Guest

Spencer has been found and is coming home!

Not sure on the details yet but I believe hes been found in the fields he went missing and I will update with more information soon!

Fantastic.


----------



## Guest

Owner has put up a picture of Spencer from today...Muddy but healthy.


----------



## mickyb

So so so happy for you and this little one x


----------



## Animal mad house

Aww what a lovely happy ending. :biggrin:


----------

